# compare Polk to JL Audio



## shredhead1080 (Oct 7, 2015)

My 01 Corvette convertible has Polk Audio db6501 in the doors and I was thinking about adding some speakers in the rear to replace the factory ones. The convertible calls for 5 1/4 coax in the rear therefore the logical choice is the Polk db521.

But my JL audio 10" sub (since I love it) got me to thinking, maybe I might be happier with the JL Audio speakers all around. Although it would take me an hour or two to swap the components in the front, maybe it would be worth doing. I figured out which models (front = C2-650, rear = C5-525x). 

I realize sound quality is up to the individual. I listen to hard rock / metal music. The problem I'm having is that both brands / comparable models get good reviews. I need more of a head to head comparison. Does anyone have an opinion Polk vs. JL Audio?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I've literally never heard anyone say anything bad about JL comps. Several of my friends have used them and are very happy. No one I know owns Polk. That's not a dig a Polk. Their stuff may be just as good but, if I had to choose between the two brands I'd go with JL. Shouldn't be hard to find a car audio shop with the comps you mentioned available for audition. Won't be the same as hearing them in your car but, will at least give you a starting point.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

If you compare entry level models of both brands, the JL should easily be better than the Polks Db's in mid bass performance and maybe have better power handling. 

If you go up to the MM model,then things change and maybe those can be compared fairly to the JL entry level speakers.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Since you have a subwoofer i wouldnt worry much about the extra bottom end the JL will give. The polk tweeter and jl c2 tweeter are similar in sound. So for your application, i would just get the matching polks for the rear

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> If you compare entry level models of both brands, the JL should easily be better than the Polks Db's in mid bass performance and maybe have better power handling.
> 
> If you go up to the MM model,then things change and maybe those can be compared fairly to the JL entry level speakers.


So it's pretty much Polk MM > JL TR series

All other Polk drivers < JL C2 line and up.


----------



## r0llinlacs (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't have much experience with Polk so can't say much there.

I installed JL speakers for 5 years and I will say I'm not a fan. The TR series is on-par with the cheapest mainstream brands you can find like Pioneer/Kenwood. I don't think they sound good at all, I would never run them. They don't even have a proper crossover.

I'm not a fan of the C2's, you can do a lot better for the money. 

The C3's aren't much better than the C2's.

The C5's sound okay, but not enough to justify the cost. 

The ZR's sound the best, but I've still heard better for less money. 

BUT for some reason, I was completely blown away by their marine line. Could not believe the clarity and even-ness of the sound, and the ability to keep that clarity at high volumes. The marine line outdoes the ZR's, IMHO.

So there ya go PPI guy, I said something bad about JL comps.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Weigel21 said:


> So it's pretty much Polk MM > JL TR series
> 
> All other Polk drivers < JL C2 line and up.


I'd agree. The peak of car audio for Polk was with the mid level MOMO and top end SR 6500 offerings. The SR's are one of the finest car speakers I've heard to date, and I'd take them over the top end dyns / focals / morels.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The SR's were a very nice sounding set for sure. 

I ran Polks for many years going back to their Mobile Monitor series, then their db series (not to be confused with the current db line). This was quite a few years back.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

I've used polk and I also have the c7s components I like both but the c7s better way better polk momo u can not go wrong with them. Just give them or any speaker the rms range needed and the correct install with the best source possible from amp to stereo.


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

I've ran Polk 6501's in my truck, for 12 years. 4 sets of them. Love them. I think the JL's would be nice too, but everything Ive ever seen with JL stamped on it was way overpriced. Not sure about their mids and highs. Never even considered them. Quite happy with my Polks.


----------

